# Frage zu Nasm



## Schnacki (22. August 2007)

Hallo, ich habe letztens angefangen mit assembler zu programmieren und habe mal zwei Fragen:

1.Was bedeutet die Fehlermeldung:

```
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

und 2. verstehe ich nicht warum das untere Programm nicht funktioniert:

```
section .text
	global _start

_start:
	mov ah,08h
	int 21h

	mov eax,1
	mov ebx,0
	int 80h
```
Wenn ich es ausführe kommt auch nur ide oben genannte Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. August 2007)

Schnacki hat gesagt.:


> 1.Was bedeutet die Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
> ```


Das bedeutet, dass das Programm auf einen Speicherbereich zugreifen wollte, für den es keine Berechtigung besitzt.



Schnacki hat gesagt.:


> und 2. verstehe ich nicht warum das untere Programm nicht funktioniert:
> 
> ```
> section .text
> ...


Der Interrupt 21h ist i.d.R. ein DOS-Interrupt. Der Fehlermeldung entnehme ich allerdings, dass du das Programm wohl unter einem unixoiden Betriebssystem ausführst. Daher macht der Interrupt 21h vermutlich irgendwas – nur nicht das, was du beabsichtigst.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Schnacki (22. August 2007)

Aso ok. Danke.
Ja, ich benutze Linux.

Gibt es dafür nicht irgendwelche system unabhängige Sachen?
also welche, die direkt von der cpu oder so ausgeführt werden?


----------

